# Pitbull show in Serbia



## zmanic

In Serbia (Europe), we make the initial exhibition pitbull sports:

1. In the spring of 2013th on the hill Stražilovo in Vojvodina:

APBT Show Stražilovo

Postimage.org / Strazilovo_2

2. The biggest event to date in Belgrade, Košutnjak, 22.09.2013.:










gallery:

ImageShack Album - 50 images

Postimage.org / APBT_Show_Serbia_2013_TugOfWar_LowRes

Postimage.org / APBT_Show_Serbia_2013_Razno_LowRes

Pit Bull Show Serbia 2013 (Ko?utnjak) - Komentari na protekle izlo?be - Balkan Kinology

PS
Yes, as a pioneering, and we allow other races to compete with pitbuls as a promotional working dogs sport.


----------



## Katey

Wow.

Looks like a fun event. Some really nice dogs. That bull terrier in the first or second link is a really good looking animal.

Thanks for sharing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

Couldn't see too much on my phone so I commented so I can find this thread easier. Glad it went well can't wait to see the pictures.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## zmanic




----------



## zmanic

( Agreement Handler - draw after 55min)


----------



## zmanic




----------



## zmanic

Pit bull show Serbia - Kosutnjak 15 jun 2014 - Dzoni 2 - YouTube


----------



## zmanic

The best from September 2014:


----------



## zmanic

My favorite, Koks:






( 8 year old AST)


----------



## zmanic

5th Pit Bull Show, 24.05.2015. Belgrade, Serbia:

Pictures:
Barbie - Hrvatska










Ajs - Loznica










Buch - Beograd










Džoni - Novi Sad

https://www.facebook.com/extremekennelss/videos/vb.100009259819396/1438017476516899/?type=2&theater

Chicko - Hrvatska










Jar Jar - Bugarska










Locco - Beograd










Neo - Beograd










Karma - Bugarska










More pictures and information on address FB:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/497867446969617/825784577511234/?notif_t=group_activity


----------



## ames

Nice pictures!!! What kind of dog show was it? For a kennel club or just to get people together. Love seeing the wall climb so cool how determine the dogs are.


----------

